# 2nd try



## Jeremysbrinkman

Well today I am starting a second batch of eggs in the incubator. My first time didn't end well. I don't know what happened but they were good up until about day 16 and I had a temp spike, maybe I touched it when I opened it to turn the eggs. I have taped it down now and I am going to try again. I even got got eggs from a neighbor to put in with mine so 23 eggs go into the incubator tonight! Wish me luck because my honey said I could buy cream legbar eggs if I have a good hatch! I am excited.


----------



## Apyl

Good luck!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Well today makes a week they have been in the incubator and I couldn't resist any longer. So I candled tonight and 15/25 show development. I can see little spiderwebs of veins all over them. My only disappointment is the Americana egg is not showing development


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Today makes 14 days in the incubator I am going to candle to nite just because I can't resist any longer. Would tonight be a good night to remove any infertile eggs?


----------



## Energyvet

I think it's always a good time to remove infertile eggs or quitters if you can confirm that.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I am excited tomorrow makes 21 days in the incubator! I have had no temp fluxes except when I opened to turn the eggs no more than 5 minutes . When should I expect them to start hatching? I started them about 5 pm on may 31st. Is there anything I can look for that will tell me they are coming or getting ready to hatch? I want to watch one hatch if I can.


----------



## kaufranc

Have you seen any of the eggs wiggling? Sometimes if you listen closely you can hear them chirping ! Good luck!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I can't say that I have but the last time I candled tge eggs I saw several move. I am afraid to take them out and look at them again


----------



## ReTIRED

*IF you started them on May 31.....*
it is _NO WHERE *NEAR*_ 21 days.
( Take a deep-breath....and review your Elementary Mathematics - AND - Calendar.)
_---just a thought.
_-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Sorry may 25th. You made me go back and look at my calander. I knew it was the last saterday in may. Somehow I just turned that into the last day of may in my head.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Ok I do not get it. My temp has stayed at 99-100 for 3 weeks. My humidity is nice and high 65-75%. I rolled my eggs everyday until Thursday, day 19. Still no babies yet I know when I candled last weekend on day 14 you could see little chicks in the eggs moving. I am very disappointed. Have I done something wrong? Or am I just being too impatient.


----------



## Jim

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> Ok I do not get it. My temp has stayed at 99-100 for 3 weeks. My humidity is nice and high 65-75%. I rolled my eggs everyday until Thursday, day 19. Still no babies yet I know when I candled last weekend on day 14 you could see little chicks in the eggs moving. I am very disappointed. Have I done something wrong? Or am I just being too impatient.


What is your heat source and how close to the eggs is it?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I have a hovobatir incubator it it about 2 inches above the eggs. I have a digital thermometer in the middle of the eggs.


----------



## Jim

Hmmm. I guess you are not cooking them. Do you crack open the eggs you decide are all bad and at least get an idea of when they stopped deloping. It can be gross and sad doing it, but may help you if you are not already checking.


----------



## clintdaniels83

Also, 21 days is not exact. It could be up to 3 days after. So 21-24 days


----------



## Jim

clintdaniels83 said:


> Also, 21 days is not exact. It could be up to 3 days after. So 21-24 days


Very good point. I usually give mine 3-6
Days from the last hatch before I call it quits.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

No I haven't opened an egg yet. I usually do. They are all still in the incubator too. I am hoping for some reason it just slowed down and is taking them a little longer but when I left for work this morning I still had nothing but eggs.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Cane home today and still no chicks. Makes it 23 days. I guess I will give them until Friday and they go to the trash.


----------



## jennifer

I'm sorry!! Give it another few days! I hope it works. Keep us posted


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

What happened?? Update please!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Good morning today makes 3 extra days in the incubator. Still no chicks. I am so discouraged. I know things were going great. Now I have thought of something my rooster is Americana. Isn't there something about one of thier genes being lethal? 
My only other question would be I also incubated eggs from a family friend. She had week old chicks when I got the eggs from her. Her eclectic mix has a top hat rooster is the any problems getting thier eggs to hatch? 
I guess what I am saying is could it be a genetic problem of why my eggs didn't hatch. I am still leaving them in the incubator a few more days.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

I'm so sorry , I know I would be very disappointed if I was waiting for those babies and they never pipped


----------



## Jim

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> Good morning today makes 3 extra days in the incubator. Still no chicks. I am so discouraged. I know things were going great. Now I have thought of something my rooster is Americana. Isn't there something about one of thier genes being lethal?
> My only other question would be I also incubated eggs from a family friend. She had week old chicks when I got the eggs from her. Her eclectic mix has a top hat rooster is the any problems getting thier eggs to hatch?
> I guess what I am saying is could it be a genetic problem of why my eggs didn't hatch. I am still leaving them in the incubator a few more days.


Interesting theory. I have nervier heard of that, but am still waiting to get my 1 year ownership behind me. I have hatched out plenty of ameraucana and ameraucana mix chicks without issue. No top hats here.


----------



## clintdaniels83

Lethality comes around 5 weeks of age in the hatched chicks. If you candeled, and they were developing well there are a few things that may have went wrong. Turning 3 times a day, humidity to high and the chick drowning before hatch. So hard to tell. Eggtopsy what you have and you will probably figure it out. Also, cocci in your chickens and the eggs will not hatch. They will develop, but that is it no hatch


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Still yet another morning and no babies. I am breaking down the incubator tomorrow and putting it away. I have a house guest arring tonight so autopsy results tomorrow. If these eggs are gonna hatch they have one more day to do it!


----------



## clintdaniels83

I understand that this is very disheartening. Just don't give up, a reasonable hatch rate runs at around 20% and believe me sometimes it's 0. Just keep trying, experience with the process is the only way. Every now and then you will fail, and it won't always be your fault. There are so many things that can go wrong.


----------



## jennifer

I'm sorry. I hate that for you.. If you are in east tn I will have hatchable maran eggs you can have


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Thank you Jennifer I would love to have them but unfortunately I live over 10 hours away in south Alabama


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Oh and I am going to keep trying because I was promised I could get hatching eggs for cream Legbars if I have a good hatch.


----------



## clintdaniels83

jennifer said:


> I'm sorry. I hate that for you.. If you are in east tn I will have hatchable maran eggs you can have


Where at in east tn, I'm trying to get some marans. I'm in telford


----------



## Jim

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> Oh and I am going to keep trying because I was promised I could get hatching eggs for cream Legbars if I have a good hatch.


Now that s a reason to keep going!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Ok so I started an eggtisy this morning and cracked two eggs both with fully formed chicks. I could still see the yolk attached. So no I am freaking out and put the rest of the eggs back in the incubator. It would not have been so bad but the second one moved! I am freaked its been 26 days today in the incubator.


----------



## clintdaniels83

If you are having chicks still moving after 26 days that have not absorbed yolks, and still moving your temps are way to low. Try moving your thermometer around daily. I'm willing to bet either it isn't properly calibrated, or you have cold spots. Also, if you don't raise the humidity on the last 3 days they will not hatch.


----------



## Bee

Some people use multiple thermometers in different places to insure the accuracy of the temps.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I am just flabbergasted I can't believe it so I am going to keep them going


----------



## Jim

Bee said:


> Some people use multiple thermometers in different places to insure the accuracy of the temps.


I have 3, all different brands.


----------



## jennifer

What the... Wow!! Those prayers worked! I can't wait to hear... Friendsville tn


----------



## jennifer

Jeremy!! Your in luck my mom lives near you and i every so often!!


----------



## clintdaniels83

Jim said:


> I have 3, all different brands.


My brother and I both use 3


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Really what part of Alabama I love in a little town on the Mississippi Alabama stateline called Grand Bay


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Well yet another morning to get up and be disappointed. I just do not know what to do. I refuse to do another egg autopsy. It has now been 31 days and no eggs have hatched yet I know that they developed and just needed to absorb thier yolks. I guess I will turn off the incubator today. Let it rest. And try again later. I should have just got chicks at the flea market yesterday. There were some pretty blue Orpington / Rhode Island Red crosses there for $3.


----------



## Jim

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> Well yet another morning to get up and be disappointed. I just do not know what to do. I refuse to do another egg autopsy. It has now been 31 days and no eggs have hatched yet I know that they developed and just needed to absorb thier yolks. I guess I will turn off the incubator today. Let it rest. And try again later. I should have just got chicks at the flea market yesterday. There were some pretty blue Orpington / Rhode Island Red crosses there for $3.


Awe, I want some blue orps. And, sorry to hear of the lack of hatch.


----------



## kessy09

Jim said:


> Awe, I want some blue orps. And, sorry to hear of the lack of hatch.


Sorry to the original poster that the hatch went bad. I'm starting 70 eggs this evening. I hope I have good results. About half my eggs are lavender orps and blue orps. I'm very excited to see how they they turn out!


----------



## Jim

kessy09 said:


> Sorry to the original poster that the hatch went bad. I'm starting 70 eggs this evening. I hope I have good results. About half my eggs are lavender orps and blue orps. I'm very excited to see how they they turn out!


Do you ship eggs?


----------



## kessy09

Jim said:


> Do you ship eggs?


Not yet. I'm just starting out, but I do have three bloodlines I'm working with and with this hatch I hope to have a few real lovely keepers to grow from. Are you Canadian?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I love the look of blue and lavender orps! I haven't given up yet on using the incubator. I have cream Legbars in my future. I am taking a break now that summer is in full swing. Maybe September. Until then I think I may go to the flea Market and get some chicks to cure the fever.


----------



## Jim

kessy09 said:


> Not yet. I'm just starting out, but I do have three bloodlines I'm working with and with this hatch I hope to have a few real lovely keepers to grow from. Are you Canadian?


Far from it, down in south Texas.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

I would love to have some lav or blue Orps! I have 2 black Austrolorp girls and one BO girl, was thinking if I could get a splash Austrolorp I could end up with some blue babies from those three...


----------



## Jim

fowlmouthgirls said:


> I would love to have some lav or blue Orps! I have 2 black Austrolorp girls and one BO girl, was thinking if I could get a splash Austrolorp I could end up with some blue babies from those three...


I just got me some blue and some splash! Had to drive 120 miles each way, but got em!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

Jim said:


> I just got me some blue and some splash! Had to drive 120 miles each way, but got em!


I'm sooo jealous!


----------



## Jim

fowlmouthgirls said:


> I'm sooo jealous!


Tomorrow gonna drive 50 miles in the opposite direction to get what I hope to be a blue rooster!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

Can't wait to see him!


----------

